# Moon



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Im not good at critiquing but I love her color and she has a very sweet face.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

She's cute!!!

Okay... She looks to have a fairly long back, but I don't find it to be a huge problem. Also looks a little weak in the loin area. There is something about her back legs that irks me... The curve from her rump to her hock looks to be very pronounced... But that could just be me :]

Other than that, I love her colour!! She looks to have nicely proportioned feet, which is a big peeve of mine. She looks fairly proportioned throughout, and I like how her neck ties in.

For what you want, I think she would be just fine!!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Looks uphill - I can't tell if that is just a bad picture angle. Long back. Beautiful legs and neck. Love the coloring.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

To what is above, I'd like to add that her back toes turn out.

But she's good for what you want her for I think.


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

i quite like her, looks allot lke my mates old horse.
pidegone toed in the back but other then that nothing thats going to matter for what you want to do.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> To what is above, I'd like to add that her back toes turn out.


I can't tell if her toes turn out or if she's just standing very wide with her hind legs. The last two pictures look that way, but one of the earlier ones makes her look more square.

I think she'd do nicely for what you want her for, and I'm sure she'll look lovely under saddle. :]


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

I think she's really sweet.

At 3, she's still got a lot of growing up to do anyway. I can't see her having any problems with what you want her to do.

Good luck!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

She does not look like she is uphill; she looks like she is at a perfect angle. She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone! I always miss little things when looking since I'm new to buying horses. I'm glad to hear theres not anything really wrong that you all see! She is for my husband and I can't wait for him to see her! He doesn't know about her yet!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh what a lovely surprise :]


----------

